# Shooting the "Time Traveler"



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi guys,
Here is a shooting video with the "Time Traveler" You can get a live video look at the slingshot if you like.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice! You can't miss with that thing. I want a shop like yours.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

WOW!! Every option that one could want. The lanyard put into the handle like that is sweet.

Nice shooting as well!

Todd


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I would hate to be a can in your neck of the woods, that's for sure!!!

Sweet shooter, sweet shooting CO.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Awesome slingshot and great shooting Can-opener!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That slingshot is truly magnificent :wub:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Fabulous! I love it.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great shooting! that is an amazing piece or art you have created there!! I love it! Now for a subdued "tactical" version! Man,it really does look like a great, classy hood ornament from a beautiful car. Or something like Buster Crabb would shoot in the old Buck Rogers show. wow.....just wow!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

beautiful slingshot and nice shooting!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great shooting Randy. Looks fun to shoot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely piece of work! And you certainly CAN shoot it well ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a DREAMY piece of art!!!!!

AWESOME and BOLD design!!!

It was very entertaining to see, great accuracy!!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome slingshot and awesome shooting!


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

That is a sweet shooter. Amazing design as has been mentioned. Awe inspiring.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

You have designed one heck of a sweet slingshot! Simply awesome! Just awesome!!!


----------

